
The limits of information (2014) - whitecream
https://plus.maths.org/content/bekenstein
======
abakus
The premise that we think we can pack an infinite amount of information into
finite space time just feel wrong to me.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Can you think an infinite amount of thoughts?

Are thoughts information?

Interestingly, if the answer is "no" to the first question, that implies we
should be able to quantify the maximum number of thoughts we can think in a
single hour. I wonder if there's any research along these lines...

~~~
windlessstorm
This makes me wonder how the information is stored in nature? Like how the
characteristics of the particles and fields and all the interaction rules are
are stored or embedded?

If we know how much bits nature is taking to store some data and how it is
storing, can we use this knowledge of structure to somehow compress the data
and store it more optimally? Or is nature have most optimal storage ever?

~~~
abdullahkhalids
Scientists don't really ask the question that where nature stores the laws it
operates under. This is because the laws of nature (such as general
relativity) are human conceptions - we don't think these laws are true laws of
nature, only approximations to them. If the actual laws of nature are
different from the ones found in science textbooks, they probably they have
different storage requirements. For instance, right now physics theories use a
number of different constants, such as the masses of all the massive particles
(electrons, quarks, neutrinos). But we think the true laws of nature will
require a fewer number of constants to define, or better still no constants at
all - the numbers will emerge automatically from some consistency
requirements. It seems pointless to go looking for places where nature is
storing the electron mass when there might be no such place. In other words,
don't confuse your map of reality with reality itself.

~~~
chatmasta
Along these lines, also see the Anthropic Principle [0] which states that
"observations of the universe must be compatible with the conscious and
sapient life that observes it."

[0] [RABBIT HOLE WARNING]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthropic_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthropic_principle)

~~~
AstralStorm
Also silly unfalsifiable argument without any external reference frame. It
might well be that the universe is ultimately incompatible with sentient life,
just incidentally appears as such in the current timeframe.

The simpler version of it is "God's will".

------
mrarjen
The information will still be mainly stored on servers... That tiny little
chip just needs some connectivity to reach it when it's needed.

